# חלק 1



## airelibre

What is the word to which 1 refers in חלק 1? (Is it אחת, אחד, ראשון?)  Chelek is masculine but chelek echad would mean one part rather than part one, since echad/achat comes after the noun. So, is it chelek achat since achat is the general word for the number one?

Thank you


----------



## arielipi

Context!
חלק ראשון would be part one חלק אחד would be one part.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

חלק אחת - part one("one" is just an index here and is denoted by a feminine cardinal number)
חלק אחד - one part
חלק ראשון - the first part


----------



## arielipi

There is no חלק אחת
חתיכה,פיסה
can replace it.


----------



## airelibre

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> חלק אחת - part one("one" is just an index here and is denoted by a feminine cardinal number)
> חלק אחד - one part
> חלק ראשון - the first part



This is what I thought. This obviously works with a masculine noun, but what about with a femenine? 
Example: If someone just said קומה אחת without context, you wouldn't be able to tell whether they meant floor one or one floor, would you?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> There is no חלק אחת
> חתיכה,פיסה
> can replace it.


חלק בספר. אין לי מושג למה התכוון פותח השרשור. אתה ביקשת קונטקסט ובצדק


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> This is what I thought. This obviously works with a masculine noun, but what about with a femenine?
> Example: If someone just said קומה אחת without context, you wouldn't be  able to tell whether they meant floor one or one floor, would you?



I wouldn't. Everything has it's appropriate meaning within the appropriate context. Just remember that in Hebrew indexes are denoted with a feminine cardinal number, both for feminine and masculine nouns.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thank you.


----------



## arielipi

That is to be corrected, 
חלק מספר אחת
is ok, without the mispar it wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

? גם קומות אתה ממספר ככה

I think מספר can easily be omitted.


----------



## arielipi

Koma is feminine.
We count with feminine numbers only with indexes, all else is according to the sex of the object.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

I didn't quite get your point... How would you say "Chapter 1, Chapter 2, Chapter 3" in Hebrew?


----------



## arielipi

פרק אחת,שתיים,שלוש
או
פרק ראשון,שני שלישי
אחת שתיים ושלוש בעצם אמורים להיאמר כך:
פרק מספר אחת,מספר שתיים וכו'.
אנחנו מחסירים את המילה מספר כי לנו זה טבעי, תקנית אמורים להגיד עם המילה מספר.


----------



## airelibre

בעצם, אני בקשתי בגלל שיש הרבה וידאו ביוטיוב עם השם ״משהו - חלק 1״ זה לא נכון? ס


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

זה אומר שהוידאו מחולק לכמה חלקים ואתה צופה בחלק הראשון


----------



## airelibre

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> זה אומר שהוידאו מחולק לכמה חלקים ואתה צופה בחלק הראשון



כן, אני מבין את זה אבל



arielipi said:


> That is to be corrected,
> חלק מספר אחת
> is ok, without the mispar it wouldn't be appropriate.



Does this only mean that חלק אחת is not sufficient to mean chapter one, when used in a book - it can still be used correctly elsewhere?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Does this only mean that חלק אחת is not sufficient to mean chapter one,  when used in a book - it can still be used correctly elsewhere?



It is sufficient. Does it really matter whether it's Chapter No.1 or Chapter 1?


----------



## arielipi

But theres a difference -.-
חלק מספר אחת
means literally part number one.
חלק אחד
means part one.
you cant say חלק אחת because חלק is masculine! thats why we have the mispar added.


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> But theres a difference -.-
> חלק מספר אחת
> means literally part number one.
> חלק אחד
> means part one.
> you cant say חלק אחת because חלק is masculine! thats why we have the mispar added.



I see your point. Grammatically that is how it should be but in effect most people will leave out the 'number' like in English, I suppose, since the word number is implied.


----------



## arielipi

As I have said:
אנחנו מחסירים את המילה מספר כי לנו זה טבעי, תקנית אמורים להגיד עם המילה מספר.


----------

